# 2mg of Xanax?



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

How does 2 mg effect you? Tomorrow I have to do something and I wanna be as close to stoned as possible without driving off a cliff. Lol


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

If you don't have a tolerance I would recommend 1mg. See how you feel before you take another 1mg.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:ditto

If you aren't used to Xanax and you take 2 mgs you're gonna be struggling to stay awake.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I'd agree with what the others say, and I have used Xanax for many years (with breaks). 2 mg for a non-tolerant person all in one dose would make them either in a very stoned state or just too tired to stay awake, plus likely amnesia for most things that happen until a fair bit has left your system (12 hour half life I remember reading). 1 mg without tolerance will still have a strong effect, not just some mild barely noticeable feeling. Wait at least 1 hour before taking more too, probably wait 1.5 hours in fact.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you've never taken Xanax before, take 0.5mg, if you have taken Xanax before, and might have a bit tolerance then take 1mg, 2mg will be too much.

For me, 2mg barely gives me relief and takes away my anxiety, because I have tolerance, I took 4mg of Xanax yesterday and 2mg of Klonopin, that's a total of 6mg and I was never "down" or "stoned".


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

GregW said:


> Yeah I'd agree with what the others say, and I have used Xanax for many years (with breaks). 2 mg for a non-tolerant person all in one dose would make them either in a very stoned state or just too tired to stay awake, plus likely amnesia for most things that happen until a fair bit has left your system (12 hour half life I remember reading). 1 mg without tolerance will still have a strong effect, not just some mild barely noticeable feeling. Wait at least 1 hour before taking more too, probably wait 1.5 hours in fact.


Half-life is 5-11 hours. The usual Xanax experience/effects last for about 3 hours, then you come down for about an hour, and then there's the after-effects which last about 90 minutes. That's in a case of a person with tolerance.

I can tell you that 5 hours after I've taken 2mg of Xanax all at once, I feel completely normal.


----------



## AaronK (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm prescribed to 2mg Xanax 5 times a day for Low Latent Inhibition. It doesn't affect me other than balancing my brain. I feel none of the "highs" or whatever people experience. Even when I started taking it, I never felt any of these effects. Don't over-do it. You'll end up killing yourself.


----------



## kfickes (Jul 30, 2015)

I ususally take 2 mg of Xanax 3x a day. This morning I think I took 2 mg then took another 2mg. What effect will this have on me as im at work.


----------



## kfickes (Jul 30, 2015)

and im due to take another 2mg at 2pm


----------



## kfickes (Jul 30, 2015)

Well at least after counting my pills I have left it seems that I did.


----------



## DesperateGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

If you already took two of your doses today accidentally, just skip your usual second dose. No big deal.


----------



## kfickes (Jul 30, 2015)

No my 3rd dose would be at 2pm. Im worried about experiencing withdrawal symptoms if I dont take them.


----------

